# ID,pls Brought again as Rhom



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Xingu Rhom from LFS ,I think not wrong again!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks like gdr to me... but ive been wrong before


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

waldron said:


> Looks like gdr to me... but ive been wrong before


thanks alot for your reply!


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

More pic for id


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a Xingu rhom to me... I can see a faint huneral spot thats usually found on Xingus. Nice Rhom. I'm just curious, how much did that beast set you back?


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

GoJamieGo said:


> Looks like a Xingu rhom to me... I can see a faint huneral spot thats usually found on Xingus. Nice Rhom. I'm just curious, how much did that beast set you back?


The price is around...206USD!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

GoJamieGo said:


> Looks like a Xingu rhom to me... I can see a faint huneral spot thats usually found on Xingus. Nice Rhom. I'm just curious, how much did that beast set you back?


I had two gold diamond rhoms that had faint humeral spots and they weren't Xingus. It has the coloring and diamond like glitter but it's shape is a little off to be diamond but I can definately be wrong. I know that Xingus are not as high backed as other rhoms from different localities and this one seems to have a lower back like Xingus. In the end we can never really know unless we were there when it was plucked out of whatever river lol.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...its a S. rhombeus. Other then that...you can call it anything you want.


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...its a S. rhombeus. Other then that...you can call it anything you want.


Anyway,as long as get a Rhom finally!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

And a beautiful one at that!


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ja said:


> And a beautiful one at that!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pick!


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yanfloist said:


> Nice pick!


Thanks alot Yan!!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

As replied to on PFUK and MFK, its a rhom. A very nice one at that. You won't know if its a Xingu for sure unless you pulled it out of the river yourself. Even Frank has agreed to that as well!


----------

